# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  good news on the SLH rescue chopper in Southern ocean

## chainsaw

Sounded very grim first thing this morning when the SLH rescue chopper was reported as "missing near Auckland Islands" since 7.30 last night.
Fantastic news for crew, family and all concerned as all 3 crew found alive and well. 
Hats off to these guys and all the rescue crews.  
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/a...ectid=12224398

----------


## Sarvo

Nice to have some good news for a change 
Bet Hayes was happy to see them  !!

Been in a similar situation - flying in - knowing Helicopter crashed - and walla - see all standing uprght waving hands like 5 year olds :-)

----------


## Tussock

No beacons set off. I thought they were stuffed. Awesome result.

----------


## 223nut

Goes to show why they wear immersion suits.... Suspect they will be wearing them coming here now (currently only wear life jackets)

----------

